
Show HN: Spotify Wrapped for GitHub- Relive your 2018 in code - sarvasvkulpati
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/yearincode
======
sarvasvkulpati
Hi HN,

We thought that the idea behind Spotify Wrapped was extremely fun- it’s
amazing to look back on your year of music and see how your tastes have
changed (that is, if they changed at all)

But we thought it would be great to have the same thing for Github. Wouldn’t
it be amazing to see how your coding has developed over the year? How many
repos you’ve made, what your best repos were, what your favorite repos were?

That’s why we made YearInCode! You can now look back on your year of
programming and see how you’ve grown.

This project was made over the last 2 days, and everything is open source, so,
as two aspiring 16 y/o devs, we’d really appreciate any feedback and more
importantly, any contributions!

